# 3 Color Moire Wrap (Tiger Wrap)



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

This is my second one of these wraps; my first using 3 colors underneath. 

Big thank you to Scott Throop for sharing his signature wrap with the rod building community!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Looking good, Putter.


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks great. I am just getting into tiger wraps and really like the way they turn out. My question is do you have 3 threads on the top wrap and pull 2 threads out?
I have been following your work on Rod Builder.
John Keys


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the posting help, Ellis. Gotta plead guilty to Alzheimer's...

John, yes, there needs to be two sacrificial threads (very near to the same sizes used on the bottom wrap). Doc told me to use 3 on the top and sacrifice two, but couldn't tell me what it would look like just using two and sacrificing one. I did that first (looked terrible) before doing it with 3/sacrifice 2.

Thanks to Doc for the helpful hints, too!!


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

Putter,
Thanks for the reply, that gives some wild thoughts for color combinations!
John


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Nice job*

Nice job there Putter, thank you for posting the 2 sacrificial threads, I've been sacrificing only one and still can't get that look. I especially like the bands w/trim. Real nice there R.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful, Putter! It was very cool of Scott to share his techn. I always try to look at everything in trying to learn... is it black, silver, and red under and silver over ? On the bands, is it braid, black, holo,black, braid? It all looks great, I'm just curious! Jerry


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Underneath is black Sulky metallic, Gudebrod metallic red A, and Sulky silver metallic. I left a Sulky black metallic on top, Jerry.

The trim bands are wrapped with Madeira red metallic (smaller than A Gudebrod), Sulky black metallic, and Sulky silver holoshimmer (it's a flat, weak, holographic material - I'd never use it for a wrap that needed strength in other words).

Thanks for all the nice comments. I really appreciate the feedback; makes my night for sure.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Soo Cool Putter. I am doing one a 3 thread one right now with metallics too. These are soo fun. Scott really let loose a lot of artistic juices in our craft.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

RM66, thanks much!

Doc, that's for sure; I haven't had time for the project hint you gave me a while ago. Just back to bangin' out the rods and haven't had any time to really play with this yet. Maybe after the new year? Hope your's turns out great, my friend!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice Putter! I'll bet it really comes to life in the sunshine. You guys blow me away with some of the things you post. I've GOT to find some time to spend at the bench and try some of this stuff,but lately life stands in the way of living....... I can't believe I did'nt get a rise out of somebody with my spiral wrap spinning rod.....2cool, Putter..........Jim


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Putter, it looks great. I need to try three threads and see how it works out. I'm thread challenged so the Tiger wrap has been a god send for me. I really like this site and would like to Thank you for pointing me to it. Now I need to go back out and shovel some more snow, we've got another 5"s on the ground today.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to 2cool Mark. A pleasure to have you aboard. Putter speaks highly of your skills and look forward to your input. Here it's about 80 deg. give or take a little. It's suppose to cool off a little though. Highs in the mid 50's, maybe a little frost at night. Brrrrrrr! lol. We pay for it dearly in the summer though. Again,welcome, you're in good company here.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome Mark! Putter it was great talking with you last night!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

That visit will be cherished as long as I live, Doug!! Thanks for the friendship.

Thanks for the nice comments again, Mark. Your work inspires me big time!!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Welcome Mark*

Welcome aboard Mark B. Good to see you post on the site. I had the pleasure of seeing the grips you made for Putter, Awesome!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the one's you cook up for that little blank. Eddie


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Hi, Guys*

Putter, Doc, Mark! Sounds like old home week. We got about 8-9 inches of snow here today. I like your wraps, Putter. I'm trying three threads tonight. I think I am coming down for the March get-to-gether. This is a really nice site and seems like nice people, too. Looking forward to meeting some of you fellas and girls. I already know Mary Lou.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*W-o-w !!*



mrrwally said:


> Putter, Doc, Mark! Sounds like old home week. We got about 8-9 inches of snow here today. I like your wraps, Putter. I'm trying three threads tonight. I think I am coming down for the March get-to-gether. This is a really nice site and seems like nice people, too. Looking forward to meeting some of you fellas and girls. I already know Mary Lou.


Ron....
Are you serious about coming to the Get-to-gether ??? That will be wonderful !!
Welcome aboard Mark, you will love it here !!

ML...:texasflag


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Indeed,Mr.Walter,it would be a pleasure to finally meet you in person. Looking forward to it. This thing is gettin' better all the time.......Jim


mlv said:


> Ron....
> Are you serious about coming to the Get-to-gether ??? That will be wonderful !!
> Welcome aboard Mark, you will love it here !!
> 
> ML...:texasflag


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

I know that I'm going to miss a heck of an event; and the first one is always the one that memories are made of! I missed the first one in Charlotte and the first one in Woodland... I think that I'm starting to see a trend here... 

Good to see Mark and Ron posting and hope to see you two gents in Woodland in April; you, too, Mary Lou!!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Putter...
If I attend the Woodland Gatherin'.....it will probably be a last minute decision....sure would like to meet you and Stan,and Ron in person..
Probably will be flying..so don't wait on me to show up in Helena...



ML...:texasflag


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

I would imagine that after the show each night you'll "let your hair down" at the pizza joint next door over a few cold ones with us?


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Putter Parpart said:


> I would imagine that after the show each night you'll "let your hair down" at the pizza joint next door over a few cold ones with us?


You Bet !!...:biggrin:

ML..


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

I finished the last of these 3 childrens' rods the other night:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

There ought to be 3 happy kids, come Christmas! Superb job and what a finish! Jerry


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Outstanding*

Outstanding Job Putter, absolutely gorgeous, a huge smile on those kids once they take a look at those beauties.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Between doing these and my Christmas for Kids program here, I'm really in the Christmas spirit. Thanks Jerry, Eddie!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW, beautiful! Some happy young folks very soon. Your marbling work is amazing. Very, very nice, Putter Claus.,,,,,Jim


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, Jim. Merry Christmas!!


----------

